# Car parking Asda



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Have just had a ticket [on windscreen] for parking without pay and display ticket in my local Asda.
Wrote to them explaining I didn't have a pound coin went to customer services but horrendous queue so decided to dash around as I had to pick up my Granddaughter. Had reply "cant do anything".

My question is "is there a requirement that the car must be observed parked for a specific length of time. The ticket stated first observed 12. 20 booked at 12.50. I can prove that I was at an Aqua aerobics class till 12, time to leave pool get bag from locker shower etc. and drive to Asda minimum 35 minutes so there it was not possible for me to be there at 12.20.

I have also read on Martin Lewis site that many people have just ignored these charges and put up with the barrage of threats of debt collectors, court action etc. but in the end it stops without any consequence.

I am appealing to good old Motorhome facts for comments from anyone who has had any experience similar to mine or know of the legalities of these tickets.
Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You would be best to totally ignore the letters and not pay.
I would also write to the manager, his name will be on a board inside the store, or just phone up and ask for his name, tell them that you your family and friends now feel that they are unable to shop there due to the hassle you have received, send a copy to he head office as well. 

cabby


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you should write the letter, explaining your circumstances, you would have been monitored probably in the CCTV, but pay the fine. Myself, and this is only my opinion, do not think they would worry about a threat of not shopping in their stores.

Legally, you are on private land, presumably, so individual retailers rules apply.

MANTRA if you commit the crime, you must pay the fine.

Jenny


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

[quote="Jennifer"I think you should write the letter, explaining your circumstances, you would have been monitored probably in the CCTV, but pay the fine. Myself, and this is only my opinion, do not think they would worry about a threat of not shopping in their stores.

Legally, you are on private land, presumably, so individual retailers rules apply.

MANTRA if you commit the crime, you must pay the fine.

Jenny[/quote]

It's surely not a fine but a charge for not observing the rules.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if it's a pay and display it may be a council car park, and a penalty charge is permissible. Check the ticket - who is it issued by?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

don't think I would shop at a supermarket who charged for parking as there are plenty who don't


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Jennifer said:


> Legally, you are on private land, presumably, so individual retailers rules apply.
> 
> Jenny


Many shoppers don't realise that many supermakets DO NOT own the carpark outside their stores. In many cases the devolopers of the land retain the ownership and sub contract the car parking management to an external source.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You would have been better to have taken the ticket straight into your local Asda and explained face to face to the manager

They can revoke the charge on the spot, as they did with mine and also for my daughter when she forgot

If its local I assume you use it frequently are you known there??

Writing usually ends up at a head office somewhere so is an impersonal response 

As to whether you should pay or not now I don't know

Our local Asda charges because it is close to Bury and it would be impossible to park and shop if it was free, town shoppers would fill it to save paying parking costs

Aldra


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> if it's a pay and display it may be a council car park, and a penalty charge is permissible. Check the ticket - who is it issued by?


Mike is correct. Our Asda car park is a council-owned car park.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who has responded

I suppose one of my main concerns is that the ticket has a box for the time the car was first observed, then the time booked and I wondered if there has to be a set time lapse between the two, e.g. someone pulls up to use the cash point and leaves within a few minutes.

If this is the case the time they "first observed my car" was not feasible, and I can prove that as the Council leisure centre scans your card.
If there needs to be a 30 minute lapse then my ticket can be contested. Do you think???


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I cannot comment in a carpark but on a road there is no time limit although it is best practice to give a reasoable time but nothing written down. 
If there was a written rule in the car park of say 20 minutes then there would be a lot of people who just wouldn't bother if like you they were just popping in for a few things?
I would check up with the signs as they have to display the rules clearly. 
James


----------

